
Show HN: Rebo - Portfolio tracking software for UK investors - ReboAndy
https://reboapp.co.uk
======
ReboAndy
This is the tool I've developed to replace my messy portfolio management
spreadsheet.

It's UK only and it's likely to stay that way as I want to deal with a lot of
the intricacies of UK tax wrappers and pension rules.

It keeps all prices up to date and draws some nice charts of asset allocation,
split between different tax wrappers etc.

I mostly invest in investment ISAs with some money in SIPPs and BullionVault
(precious metals custodian).

I'd love to know what everybody thinks.

The team working on Rebo has a lot of ideas about what to do next but it would
be great to hear what you think the next feature should be.

